# My thoughts on this site



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (1 Jul 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I wish to say the following re this site.

I can here a few weeks ago on the recommendation of my eldest son (he being in British Columbia), when I had stated to him it would be good to find a interesting, informative and vibrant military discussion site in North America.

I have looked at a number of sites (and must admit still receive messages from some) in the US of A, they in the main being absolutely loonie tunes.  Whilst they do have some informative and intelligent discussion.  The American lunacy is alive and well!

An example being that the introduction of fluoride into the public water systems is a World wide plot to cripple the USA, the informed(!) , logical and (?) intelligent discussion that followed from supposedly serving US military members being quite frightening.

On this list, I having slowly proceeded through the message banks, I find it has a degree of humour, good common sense, a common feeling of pride in the Canadian Forces (Army), and good logical argument.  Of there is some clowns, but, that is normal for life.

In main though, I must say it is a excellent site, which appeals to me.

Over the past forty years I served on a number of occasions with the Canadian Army, the former Congo (as a very,very young policeman), BAOR, Canada itself, Cyprus, SVN, Lebanon, Somalia and in recent years the Former Yugoslavia.

What has always been evident, even today is compatablity of Australian, British, Canadians and New Zealanders.  Even though we all go our own ways today, there is still a very strong sense of belonging to all even allowing for different ethnic groupings and cultures being extant in these four nations.  As my daughter in law says, just look at their sense of humour, its the same!!!!


Many Thanks,

Yours,
Jock in Sydney, Australia (not the other one in the Cold Land


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jul 2001)

Jock,

I have to echo your comments concerning the similarities between the Brits, Canucks and Aussies. (I‘ve never dealt with a New Zealander, but I hear it‘s much the same...)

I‘m also very pleased with the level and quality of discussions that go on here, and I think it‘s a tribute to the caliber of the Canadian soldier.

Thanks for taking the time to post, your comments are encouraging!


----------

